# Zapco Z400.2



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

This is the only pic I took of it.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty!!! 

What will you do with yours?


----------



## weshole (Jan 4, 2010)

This amp was traded off a year or so ago and replaced with the 150.4


----------

